# Square Taper vs Ultra Torque



## Claudio14 (Jan 25, 2008)

I am looking for a Record Compact crank. Looking on e-bay the Ultra Torque is much more expensive than the Square Taper. My previous two rides had the Ultra Torque Crank. I recently purchased a used Time VXR with a Square Taper Crankset. Since I want to change over to a Compact are there any major advatges to the Ultra Torque system other than asthetics?

Obviously looking at the Record 10 speed version.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Claudio14 said:


> I am looking for a Record Compact crank. Looking on e-bay the Ultra Torque is much more expensive than the Square Taper. My previous two rides had the Ultra Torque Crank. I recently purchased a used Time VXR with a Square Taper Crankset. Since I want to change over to a Compact are there any major advatges to the Ultra Torque system other than asthetics?
> 
> Obviously looking at the Record 10 speed version.


Splined is what everyone is going to these days, but there is nothing wrong with a square taper crank IMO. I've been running a square taper Record BB and crank since 2000 with no issues. Still works great.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Bearing maintenance on UT cranks is Ultra Easy.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Claudio14 said:


> I am looking for a Record Compact crank. Looking on e-bay the Ultra Torque is much more expensive than the Square Taper. My previous two rides had the Ultra Torque Crank. I recently purchased a used Time VXR with a Square Taper Crankset. Since I want to change over to a Compact are there any major advatges to the Ultra Torque system other than asthetics?
> 
> Obviously looking at the Record 10 speed version.


UT is much stiffer. I've switched one bike from Record ST to UT, and another bike from FSA ISIS to UT. On both bikes, the difference is quite obvious.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

also the square taper crank/BB set is heavier that a equivalent UT


----------

